# Attwood SAS boat seats



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody have these seats on your boat, I need to replace mine in 2008 and these look real comfortable hitting the big waves on the river after a barge goes by we will bottom out on our seats and then our backs will ache for hours, just want to make sure there not all hype, going to go to Cabala's next weekend as they have them and I want to sit in one, I know that some of the higher end Triton bass boats come with these seats installed, just need the pros and cons from anybody, thank you in advance.................Doc


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if your hiting botom on your seat?? its not the seats fault, you need better mounts , the pistons most likly are shot. p/s but those are some great looking seats.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I have SAS seats on my Triton. They are great! They don't have gas shock pedestals and they don't bottom out like almost all pedestals I've used have. They were a little stiff when new but have broken in nicely. 

The seat backs could use a little more reinforcement for me and the big guys I seem to take all the time. I like them and was going to go with Suspension seats but changed my mind after using them for a couple years.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

My boat doesn't use the piston shafts, solid shafts plus there 6 years old and need to be replaced and these looked like a great boat seat...........Doc


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have SAS seats in my Ranger, they are very nice and very comfortable, they are pricey to buy them but if you plan on keeping your boat for some time I would say go for it. if you fish lake erie allot you might just want to look into suspention pedestals, like smooth moves, glye rydes or lake tamer. These have springs and shocks on a mount, your seat gets bolted directly to them. But as far as the SAS seats they do offer some bounce right within the seat and make for a comfy ride and comfy sitting in the boat.


----------

